# J D 445 lawn and Garden



## paxo (Aug 2, 2016)

I put the following post in the general repair and technical forum then found this one. it looks like I might get more response here. Thank you.

Hello everyone, my first post here.

I am visiting friends and their John Deere 445 Lawn and garden tractor/ grass cutter ran out of petrol. After refilling the tractor won't start. It appears to not be pumping fuel to the injectors.

I got a separate battery and connected it directly to the pump and it spun so don't think it is that but when I have connected a light tester it doesn't glow much as if it isn't getting enough power to turn the pump. When I did connect the second battery I didn't see any fuel coming out of the pipes.

I am a motorcycle and truck mechanic not a tractor mechanic (this is my first time on a tractor) but I know the theory is similar.

I didn't know if there was a certain procedure for starting this tractor after it had run dry like cracking off the diesel injectors on a diesel engine.

Any help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello paxo, welcome aboard the tractor forum.

Charge the battery to fully charged condition. The weak light probably indicates a discharged battery condition.

Make sure the filter screen on the bottom of the pump is fully open. May have sucked up some debris from the tank bottom when run out of gas. 

Work progressively to get gas (with no air entrained) from the tank, thru the filter, to the pump and onward to the injectors.

Good Luck!


----------

